# Chip Ring



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i caught a astrayed racing pigeon ( the pic above) it have a chip ring mark BENZING DUAL. the chip ring have a metal contact like a simcard or memory card. i saw diff chip ring but this is may first time see that kind of chip ring. is that a special chip ring, old ring or new kind of ring?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Post the numbers on the other ring.

Find the owner--I'm sure it belongs to a club in the Philippines.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Post the numbers on the other ring.
> 
> Find the owner--I'm sure it belongs to a club in the Philippines.


yes i agree


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

thats a commercialize band, there is no club like that in the Philippines, there is only one club that uses chip rings, thats PHA (Philippine Homing Pigeon Association). I assume that's a stock bird. Most club in the Philippines accepts any kind of band for open category race or old bird race


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

toilco
yes PHIL is a commercial band here in the philippines, but PHA member also join other club like PHC, PFC and others. like you said most club here accepts other band in open race.

sky tx 
i posted the band no. in the pic if the owner find or recognize it he can pick up the pigeon in my place.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stop the insanity!!!! this is an old thread...lol..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> stop the insanity!!!! this is an old thread...lol..


Allready reported for useless spamming


----------

